# DIY Website You Guys Might Like



## Maztachief (Oct 3, 2008)

instructables.com 

It has a myriad of DIY projects not many related to fish, but, maybe we can change that! Its an easy way to put together and view step by step projects. Also, a great way to share them as it puts your project into a pdf for you too. I'm interested in seeing what you guys think.


EDIT:
Sorry guys, I meant to post this under DIY


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I checked out a few of them. Some are silly, some are interesting and some are just plain wrong. I bookmarked it. lol


----------

